# Best program for editing black and white



## keethjon

Hello,

What is the best program for editing your black and white images? More specifically, which is best for adjusting images, and which is best for coverting from color to black and white?

Keith


----------



## The_Traveler

BW images are edited approximately the same as color images so an editing program is an editing program

PS is the acknowledged king of the hill for editing and has multiple ways to convert from color to BW
Efex Pro from Nik is an excellent plugin for PS or LR for conversion.


----------



## kathyt

I really love Silver Efex Pro from Nik software.  There is so much you can do with it.  You can get a 30 day free trial here. 
The World's Leading Black and White Software


----------



## spacefuzz

I also really enjoy using Nik Silver Effects.


----------



## keethjon

Thanks for the replies. So I guess Silver Efex does things that Photoshop cannot. I looked it up and it seems that it is an add on to Photoshop.


----------



## nmoody

keethjon said:


> Thanks for the replies. So I guess Silver Efex does things that Photoshop cannot. I looked it up and it seems that it is an add on to Photoshop.



Its also a plugin for Lightroom/Aperture, not just Photoshop.


----------



## gsgary

Rodinal or a 2 bath


----------



## ann

there is also topaz labs black and white effects. However, it is also a  plug in for other OS.

They have a stand alone program that supports all their software.

Between that and Nik's silver Efex Pro. it should take care of most everything.

You might check out Vincent Versace's book or DVD , he talks about every method know to man on converting.


----------



## Ysarex

keethjon said:


> Thanks for the replies. So I guess Silver Efex does things that Photoshop cannot. I looked it up and it seems that it is an add on to Photoshop.



Silver Efex, Topaz and other canned filters do not do things Photoshop cannot. Photoshop does things they cannot. The point of those filters is to provide simpler access for those who don't have the time or skill to get the job done using Photoshop. They can be faster and easier to use however they tend to be much less controllable.

Joe


----------



## gsgary

Ysarex said:
			
		

> Silver Efex, Topaz and other canned filters do not do things Photoshop cannot. Photoshop does things they cannot. The point of those filters is to provide simpler access for those who don't have the time or skill to get the job done using Photoshop. They can be faster and easier to use however they tend to be much less controllable.
> 
> Joe



Silver efex could be down the pan, at the moment nobody knows if Google will support it


----------



## ann

I received a message from Nik, (as i own a lot of their software) and they are saying that they intend to continue moving forward with producing outstanding software. Of course , we will have to wait and see what happens. Google really wanted Snapseed.

Many users of NIk products are concerned, but at this point we just have to wait and see. It certainly doesn't make sense to remove successful products from one's offerings.


----------



## panblue

Ysarex said:


> Silver Efex, Topaz and other canned filters do not do things Photoshop cannot. Photoshop does things they cannot. The point of those filters is to provide simpler access for those who don't have the time or skill to get the job done using Photoshop. They can be faster and easier to use however they tend to be much less controllable.
> 
> Joe



You now how it goes..it's the fun/mystique that comes with 'film emulation'..
and the way things can look impressive because it's fresh and instantly rendered. 
Clicking through the effects, each emulation looks cooler than the last one. 
You can tweak every aspect of each though, as i recall..they're starting points. 
It seems a pity to drastically modify some of them .. quite convincing!


----------



## KmH

One can also use any Photoshop CS X version that has a B&W Adjustment layer and/or CS X's Camera Raw/Lightroom (ACR).


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT

MS Paint.........................................................................................JUST KIDDING! HAHA
I haven't messed much with B&W conversions but I would say LR or PS?


----------

